# Leaking?!



## urblueyedcountrygirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I have recently noticed that on my rear driver's side floorboard it gets soaked when it rains.The windows are not leaking the roof is always dry the door seals are still good. The seats are never wet. Nothing is ever wet except the floor. It is also soaked before I drive it anywhere. Where is this water coming from?! Has anyone else had this problem? Any suggestions? I would like to figure this out before it causes rust mold or mildew problems of course. Any input is greatly appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Long time no see blue.

The culprit is probably the weep holes in the rocker panel. In the past some have complained of this. Water was splashing up and working its way into those holes. You're probably gonna have to remove the rockers to get to these holes.

Could also be water coming in around the rear 1/4 window and running down the inside of the panel and channeling on to the floor.

From an archived thread:

You might have water getting into the rocker panels from either the front or rear wheel well. I had water entering my car -- and that's where it came from. And the water would only get in there while the car was in motion -- so having someone soak the side of your car with a hose isn't going to expose the problem.

The way the rockers are designed -- there's a big channel under each door sill -- with two giant holes facing the passenger compartment. Water gets in there, sloshes around -- then enters through the holes.

I'd have your dealer yank the plastic rocker covers off the outside of the car then pull the rubber weeper vents out. I'd also have them drill a couple of drain holes to see if water runs out. If it does, they'll have to focus on the wheel wells.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

ehat about the little drain looking think that attaches directly to the frame? i found it the other day when my drivers side front and back were both flooded...if you pull up the carpet on the front drivers side frame area on the side close to the beginning of the door, it loks like it would just let water flow into the drivers area. theres just too much water fo it to be a small trickle...and is there a thread that has pictures of the rocker holes?

im tired of having a mini shop vac in the back of my car and having to pull up to some random building with an outlet outside...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

rextheracer said:


> ehat about the little drain looking think that attaches directly to the frame? i found it the other day when my drivers side front and back were both flooded...if you pull up the carpet on the front drivers side frame area on the side close to the beginning of the door, it loks like it would just let water flow into the drivers area. theres just too much water fo it to be a small trickle...and is there a thread that has pictures of the rocker holes?
> 
> im tired of having a mini shop vac in the back of my car and having to pull up to some random building with an outlet outside...


Pics would be helpful. Drain looking thing?


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

ill def try to get some pics up....i doubt that this is the main problem, but well see...


----------



## i2old4this (Sep 29, 2009)

*might really be grasping here......*

but i worked at a caddy dealership way back in the late 70's, and i recall once seeing a similar problem, albeit with water in the front floor panel. the A/C condensate drain was blocked, so the water wud back up thru the firewall and soak the passenger side floor pan. one of those head scratchers - no rain for days, yet the floor was soaked. 

good luck.


----------



## Ridyn (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm sorry to bring up this old thread, but did the OP ever get the problem fixed? And if he did, what did he do? I'm having the same issue, but mine aren't the weep holes, i removed the rocker myself pulled out the plugs and cleaned them off myself and put them back in..lots of water poured out when i removed them too..., but that didn't seem to keep water out. So now i'm confused as to what it might be. I don't know if I have to remove the seats and then the interior plastic to get to them...


What do you guys think?


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

Ridyn said:


> I'm sorry to bring up this old thread, but did the OP ever get the problem fixed? And if he did, what did he do? I'm having the same issue, but mine aren't the weep holes, i removed the rocker myself pulled out the plugs and cleaned them off myself and put them back in..lots of water poured out when i removed them too..., but that didn't seem to keep water out. So now i'm confused as to what it might be. I don't know if I have to remove the seats and then the interior plastic to get to them...
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?



If a lot of water poured out of the weeper plugs, odds are the weepers are the problem....I just recently took my car in for the leaking issue (for the 5th time already) i just told them to take out the 2 weeper drains toward the rear...no problems thus far...


----------



## Ridyn (Oct 19, 2008)

So we can leave out the weep holes? I was afraid that leaving them out would cause it to keep pouring in with water, but if leaving them out solves the problem..heck i'll do it!


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

Ridyn said:


> So we can leave out the weep holes? I was afraid that leaving them out would cause it to keep pouring in with water, but if leaving them out solves the problem..heck i'll do it!


Yeah, I have yet to have another problem with water, but i would only take out the ones toward the rear end of the car. Like I said, I have 2 out right now, in a couple weeks im going to try to put 1 in so ill only have one open drain.


----------

